# TINY FEET MEETING DERRY/LONDONDERRY ALL WELCOME



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi ladies,

hope use are all well, just to let use all know that the next meeting is at 7pm on wednesday the 9th september, we have Dr Pendergest attending as our guest speaker. The meeting will be held in the MDEC building in altnagelvin hospital grounds, Im unsure of which room we are using yet but will get back to use with it asap  , please drop me or Emak a wee note to let us know who is attending for numbers. As usual we will have tea/coffee and bickies as well as some good craic   .

looking forward to seeing all the old faces and hopefuly some new faces,   everyone welcome.

shaz2 xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

well see we have a few lurkers so far..lol..  

really looking forward to this meeting hope to see use all there,,


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

shaz cant make that night sorry.  hope you get a good turn out, come on ladies and lurkers sign up


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

aww lmk thats a real pity, especially with the doctor coming for talk...


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm flying to London the next morning early, so unfortunately I'll not be able to come either.  Will have to get packed, and an early night    Sorry.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwww thats a shame girls ,yous will be missed but i totally understand.If there are any questions you would like us to ask for yous ,drop me a wee PM and i will try and get the answers


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks emak


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

cheers dol!!

loopybud i forgot about london baby! goodluck and win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's hoping!


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

I should be ok for that night....

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

aww oppy thats a pity, enjoy london..and best of luck..xx 

missy happy days im looking forward to it now, think we just will ask what ever questions we want to dr on the day!!


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey girls use all looking forward to wednesday, i am...  

Lisa if u need a lift up and down no better woman here to do it, wouldnt be a bother..xx  

hope to speak with use all soon...

shaz2 xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

well ladies,

whos all ready for wed nite?...xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for the offer hun you are so kind   still cant come family dinner, sorry really would love to go to


----------

